# Shooting in High Humidity



## Pirata (Jun 15, 2010)

I notice my pictures in the late spring through early fall pick up a great deal of humidity noise in the picture.  Optics and sensor are cleaned regularly.  I also will add that the pictures I see the most noise as as expected longer distances.  I had some great opportunities this past weekend shooting an Osprey while he was fishing but when I ghot home and downloaded them they were full of noise, every single shot.  Close up pictures are not effected as noticable as long shots but there is still some noise as well.  Is there a filter I can use to help eliminate this effect?  Is there something else I can do to stop the noise?  Thanks.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 15, 2010)

The farther the distance, the more air you are shooting through.  There are usually particles in the air, so the more air, the more particles you will shooting through.

There are any number of factors that can contribute to the air quality...temperature, humidly, pollution, time of day, season etc.  

My suggestion would be to try a circular polarizing filter.


----------



## Pirata (Jun 15, 2010)

Yup yup, I am already using one.  I have tried a UV filter too but this does not remove the noise.  I am not a scientist here but based on experience in VA it's the humidity.  They take on noise May or June through Oct or Nov for log shots.  It's seasonal noise, hmm interesting term.  The part I am really at a loss for is how to filter it out.  I would hate to think long shots are not possible 6 months of the year.  Unfortunately I am leaning towards that last one.  I was shooting in the late afternoon so more humid than early morning.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 15, 2010)

Ya, I usually find that it's worse in the afternoon/evening and better in the morning.  Also it's worse in the summer months and better in late fall (cold) and winter/spring.


----------



## KmH (Jun 15, 2010)

Like Mike said it's not electronic noise. It's actual physical stuff in the air and no filter or software will remove it.

Humidity is water vapor and each minute water droplet refracts light making the drops visible. There is all manner of particulate matter in the air and all those minute water droplets give it some where other than the ground to settle.

It will start getting better in about 3 months.


----------



## Pirata (Jun 15, 2010)

KmH said:


> It will start getting better in about 3 months.


Yeah, thanks....


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 15, 2010)

Pirata said:


> Is there a filter I can use to help eliminate this effect? Is there something else I can do to stop the noise? Thanks.


 
Get physically closer.


----------



## Pirata (Jun 16, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Pirata said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a filter I can use to help eliminate this effect? Is there something else I can do to stop the noise? Thanks.
> ...


Oh, that's definately going to work too.  Thanks.


----------

